# HP parts prices



## onebigelf (Jun 4, 2010)

Is my memory gone or have the prices on Hi-Power parts really gone up compared to most firearms?

I just picked up a FEG after not having a HP for about a decade and was a bit surprised at the prices for mags, grips, triggers, barrels, etc.

Are there places that have more reasonable pricing? Who do you folks use?

Thanks,
John


----------



## Citroen (Dec 20, 2017)

I bought my FEG Hi-Power at Robertson's Trading and they offered any number of magazines with the gun for about $15 each. I have found that repair parts prices not much different than for my Stars but HP are easier to find. Numrich has a section for Belgian parts and an additional section for FEG parts. If you have not tried them, they are great to work with for any firearm.

Good luck -and, by the way, I really like my FEG and it has become my "winter carry gun".


----------



## flphotog (Sep 6, 2014)

I haven't seen an increase in prices as yet but now that production has stopped I wouldn't be surprised if it happens down the road, they will at least get more difficult to find.


----------

